# Winter/Spring CKD 2021



## Adrenolin (Dec 21, 2020)

Short log starting early this year.. usually I only go May-July. But I'll be starting a strict ckd on Jan 3rd right after the holidays and my birthday.  

Log is only expected to last until I can see some abs again, 6mos should be (hopefully) plenty of time. 

Haven't really been in the gym since summer due to moving out of state and taking a while to set up the weights... been drinking, a ton, 8-12 drinks a night and a fifth or more on my day off; so cutting that will definitely help with burning some fat. Not to mention I've been off all AAS for several months, including trt, so the receptors should be mighty fresh. Will probably turn into a recomp instead of a cut as soon as I add in gear.. for some reason I always have a hard time dropping scale weight on cycle. 

Will prob start my ckd at 2400kcals and adjust as necessary. First carb-up meal be after 3wks. Assess how fast I can return to ketosis and adjust the diet as necessary. I'll start off saying I don't currently look like I did in my 3yo avatar picture... I'm a total fat **** at the moment. Lol Despite having weighed nearly 40lbs more than I am currently @288, I don't think I've ever been as fat as I am now.  Got a big ol belly to lose.  Lol


----------



## Straight30weight (Dec 21, 2020)

Why are you not on trt?


----------



## Adrenolin (Dec 21, 2020)

Straight30weight said:


> Why are you not on trt?



Even after over 10yrs, I really hate needles and can be the epitome of laziness when it comes to regular pinning lol but really just trying to get my androgen receptors as fresh as possible for my next cycle to really make the most of it (I'll definitely be switching the diet from a ckd cut to a ckd recomp at that point), ...which I'll begin April 1st (not an april fool's joke).

I get my own regular bloods not only for myself,  but so that I can track and keep up with when I need to get my levels back to where they should be for my endo's blood draw. Which is scheduled april 12. October total test was 233ng... but I aint exactly working out regularly or being any kind of healthy so I just pop a cialis when I need it lol


----------



## Jin (Dec 21, 2020)

Don’t you feel shitty with levels that low?

Also, good luck eating CJ’s lunch calories for your entire daily intake:32 (6):


----------



## Adrenolin (Dec 21, 2020)

Jin said:


> Don’t you feel shitty with levels that low?
> 
> Also, good luck eating CJ’s lunch calories for your entire daily intake:32 (6):



Low on energy.. tired and lethargic yes.. but not really shitty. I only feel shitty when my back starts acting up. Working out and doing cardio usually gets me pumped and amped up for a while but the lethargy does make it hard to motivate myself to go to the basement to do so lol

I will say I have a rather addictive personality..all or nothing mentality, so when I start something it's usually all out, balls to the wall very dedicated.. but as soon as something distracts me from the gym line a vacation for a week or two it may be weeks or months before I find that drive again.  Usually it's looking in the mirror seeing I've gotten fat again, or looking down and realizing god dammit I can't see my dick no more lmfao


----------



## CJ (Dec 21, 2020)

Are you able to stay in Ketosis with that much protein? I'd be concerned that gluconeogenesis would happen and knock you right out of it.

You test your urine or blood for ketones?


----------



## Adrenolin (Dec 21, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> Are you able to stay in Ketosis with that much protein? I'd be concerned that gluconeogenesis would happen and knock you right out of it.
> 
> You test your urine or blood for ketones?


Good morning! I'm aware of the gluconeogenesis (conversion of protein to glucose) affecting a bodybuilder (higher protein intake) style ketosis, though I've found berberine works well at maintaining ketosis and returning to ketosis following a carb up. Im uncertain if berberine completely blocks or just minimizes the gng cycle, but it certainly makes the diet quite easy to maintain. 

If you ever end up trying it, be sure it's capsulized... I'd rather rail a line of dnp than taste berberine again. Even made peanut butter taste bad.


----------



## Jin (Dec 21, 2020)

Whoa, whoa, whoa. You can snort DNP?!?!

Can’t wait.


----------



## Adrenolin (Dec 22, 2020)

Had a hearty 6,500+ calories yesterday... over 400g of delicious fat!


----------



## CJ (Dec 22, 2020)

Adrenolin said:


> ... over 400g of delicious fat!



How, an avocado pie? :32 (20):


----------



## Adrenolin (Dec 22, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> How, an avocado pie? :32 (20):



Ew lol

100g fat from bacon eggs and cheese for breakfast
220g fat from 40pc mcnugget w/ 8 ranch cups for lunch
120g fat from triple cheese burger for dinner


Not dieting yet, just logging intake lol


----------



## CJ (Dec 22, 2020)

Adrenolin said:


> Ew lol
> 
> 100g fat from bacon eggs and cheese for breakfast
> 220g fat from 40pc mcnugget w/ 8 ranch cups for lunch
> ...



I get greasy shits around 200g.  TMI???  :32 (20):


----------



## Adrenolin (Dec 22, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> I get greasy shits around 200g.  TMI???  :32 (20):



Lol I know what you mean... bad times with a toilet paper crisis. 

I usually like my fat intake around 130-150, but I'm not going out of my way to make that happen if I'm not dieting... just gonna eat whatever's appetizing at the moment

Today is lookin at cheese eggs and bacon for breakfast, brussel sprouts and salmon for lunch, and spaghetti meatballs sausage and chicken cutlets for dinner.


----------



## PZT (Dec 23, 2020)

fat is so much easier to get in when not doing keto lol


----------



## Straight30weight (Dec 23, 2020)

I'm really interested in this log. Will you take pics along the way (no homo)?


----------



## Adrenolin (Dec 23, 2020)

Straight30weight said:


> I'm really interested in this log. Will you take pics along the way (no homo)?



Ya I'm shaped like permabulker at the moment, no offense pb lol 

I'll have the wife take a before pic soon, can really only improve from how far I've left myself go. I plan to start the diet 10 days from now, on jan 3rd. Actually just restarted trt today but with my own schedule, I'm prescribed the full 200/wk but I'll be doing 30mg a day (sq) of propionate which will put me slightly over my prescribed dose.


----------



## Adrenolin (Dec 24, 2020)

Jumped the gun and pinned a cc of test 500 to help get my levels back up... I forgot to dilute it.. noticed halfway into pinning my quad and was like "fuuccckkkk.." Yeah it hurts, I'll be limpin at work tomorrow and probably on christmas too.

Anyways it's 8pm, bedtime, gotta work at 4am.


----------



## permabulker (Dec 24, 2020)

Adrenolin said:


> Ya I'm shaped like permabulker at the moment, no offense pb lol
> 
> I'll have the wife take a before pic soon, can really only improve from how far I've left myself go. I plan to start the diet 10 days from now, on jan 3rd. Actually just restarted trt today but with my own schedule, I'm prescribed the full 200/wk but I'll be doing 30mg a day (sq) of propionate which will put me slightly over my prescribed dose.



Non taken I’m sure I have never looked like your avatar that’s for sure. Maybe that can inspire both our fat asses I want 18” arms! Haha honestly half of the time I’m just in here for inspiration it’s crazy what some of you guys can do.


----------



## Adrenolin (Dec 24, 2020)

Stepped on the scale and weighed 296 this morning... haven't weighed this much in 3yrs. Last time I weighed this much I had a power-belly and some visible muscle mass. Now I have a jelly-belly and I'm about as soft as a marshmallow. 

Here's 2 pics from 3yrs ago at around 320lbs, I'll have the wife get a current one today when I get off work.

View attachment 11112


----------



## permabulker (Dec 24, 2020)

Adrenolin said:


> Stepped on the scale and weighed 296 this morning... haven't weighed this much in 3yrs. Last time I weighed this much I had a power-belly and some visible muscle mass. Now I have a jelly-belly and I'm about as soft as a marshmallow.
> 
> Here's 2 pics from 3yrs ago at around 320lbs, I'll have the wife get a current one today when I get off work.
> View attachment 11111
> View attachment 11112



I bet I probably want to look like a mix between how you look here and how you look now. But it’s so hard to gain visible muscle with so much fat too. Are you planning to lose a lot?


----------



## permabulker (Dec 24, 2020)

Adrenolin said:


> Had a hearty 6,500+ calories yesterday... over 400g of delicious fat!



I swear at the moment I’m only getting 3-3500 max I don’t know how people can eat that quantity. All I can say is American food must be so much easier to get in too many calories.


----------



## Adrenolin (Dec 24, 2020)

permabulker said:


> I swear at the moment I’m only getting 3-3500 max I don’t know how people can eat that quantity. All I can say is American food must be so much easier to get in too many calories.



I'm not eating very clean right now, at all. Lol made some red velvet cake mix yesterday, and it never made it to the oven. Lol easy 3000 calories of sugar and fat. lol When I start my diet though it will be very clean and healthy


----------



## permabulker (Dec 24, 2020)

Adrenolin said:


> I'm not eating very clean right now, at all. Lol made some red velvet cake mix yesterday, and it never made it to the oven. Lol easy 3000 calories of sugar and fat. lol When I start my diet though it will be very clean and healthy



I don’t eat clean and I’d never manage that amount! Haha how is velvet cake 3000 calories? Like the whole cake? Lol. To be fair velvet cake is amazing.also sounds like it would be insanely difficult to go from 6000 calories to 2400.


----------



## Adrenolin (Dec 24, 2020)

permabulker said:


> I don’t eat clean and I’d never manage that amount! Haha how is velvet cake 3000 calories? Like the whole cake? Lol. To be fair velvet cake is amazing.also sounds like it would be insanely difficult to go from 6000 calories to 2400.



Ya it was a box cake that called for 3 eggs, 1/2 cup of oil... said 280 calories per serving with 10 total servings. It was gone in about 3mins, still got explosive pungent gas 15hrs later lol

I'll vary my calories as needed. More on workout days, less on off days. Not too worried of hunger, I'll have a lot of veggies/tons of fiber to help keep me full. A pound of brussel sprouts has about 200 calories, a pound of broccoli is about 150 calories, a pound of asparagus is under 100 calories, about 100 calories in 16oz of spinach... of course I'd load up some cheese and cook it in some bacon fat for extra flavor

I'd like to get back down to 230-240, but I think it would be more practical to cut down to 260-270n and maintain that for a while - let my metabolism adjust to that weight, then cut the rest.


----------



## Straight30weight (Dec 24, 2020)

Yeah definitely interested in following. The keto part is what im intrigued by. I havent run a successful keto diet in 8 years, now when I try I get weak and flat and ultimately sick. Interested in seeing how it works for you.


----------



## Adrenolin (Dec 25, 2020)

I'mmm fattt


----------



## CJ (Dec 25, 2020)

You're going to have the craziest before and after pics!!!


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Dec 25, 2020)

Straight30weight said:


> Yeah definitely interested in following. The keto part is what im intrigued by. I havent run a successful keto diet in 8 years, now when I try I get weak and flat and ultimately sick. Interested in seeing how it works for you.



Same experience here, but also my bloodwork went to shit (cholesterol levels), and I was natural at the time too.

Good luck man, lookimg forward to seeing your progress, and you seem to know what you are doing!


----------



## permabulker (Dec 25, 2020)

Adrenolin said:


> I'mmm fattt
> 
> View attachment 11115
> View attachment 11116
> View attachment 11117



yeah you are like 50lbs more than me and still look way better. You are one of those guys that loses 30lbs and looks muscular again easily. It’s strange how even when fat you muscular guys are solid. You’ll be showing off in no time.


----------



## Straight30weight (Dec 25, 2020)

Well this shall be exciting


----------



## Adrenolin (Dec 26, 2020)

Adrenolin said:


> Jumped the gun and pinned a cc of test 500 to help get my levels back up... I forgot to dilute it.. noticed halfway into pinning my quad and was like "fuuccckkkk.." Yeah it hurts, I'll be limpin at work tomorrow and probably on christmas too.
> 
> Anyways it's 8pm, bedtime, gotta work at 4am.



Yep still limping around half crippled. Family is worried and thinks I should go to the hospital, but I aint no pansy! There is some swelling down to my knee, and it does hurt something fierce, like being kicked in the leg by an angry horse. I'll be fully crippled tomorrow when I pin another 500cc in my left quad.. pip is also in part not only due to the concentration, but I haven't used quads as an injection site in about 8yrs, so they're virgin-ish.. should have chose pecs, I don't have to walk or sit with those. 

Hope everyone had a merry christmas


----------



## DEADlifter (Dec 27, 2020)

Warming it up a little might help. 

There is a thread on here somewhere to help you find the VG.  

What guage did you use?  For 1 cc to the quad I'd use a 29g insulin pin.


----------



## Adrenolin (Dec 28, 2020)

DEADlifter said:


> Warming it up a little might help.
> 
> There is a thread on here somewhere to help you find the VG.
> 
> What guage did you use?  For 1 cc to the quad I'd use a 29g insulin pin.


Thank you. I always warm the oil before pinning, and use anywhere from a 25g 1.5" to 27g .5" for most sites. I used a 27g for my quads.  Actually just pinned my left quad a few hours ago, already sore.. I expect it to get much worse though.  For that reason,  I'm doing e5d instead of e3d cause this oil just plain hurts. It's test blend 500 in miglyol840. 150 prop/350 test e... pain in every pin. Lol

I know the VG well. Used to rotate sites between glutes, pecs, ventro glutes, bi's and quads.. never had good luck with delts unfortunately.


----------



## Adrenolin (Jan 1, 2021)

Still sore, but it's past the hurting stage, back to walking like a normal human being.  Wife told me to toss that test out and get a new vial.  She tired of hearing me whine like a baby all day and all night. Lol

Weighed 306lbs on new year's eve, unfortunately. 
Wife made nachos tonight, hope ya'll have a happy new year's.  T-Minus 3 days till I get on the diet grind.

Also felt pretty weak reppin only 137 on the sts bar on incline. Lol only got 3 sets in before my 2yo came up and punched me in the nuts with a 5lb dumbbell.
View attachment 11146


----------



## Adrenolin (Jan 4, 2021)

*[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Tahoma, Calibri, Geneva, sans-serif]Day1. 01/03/2021[/FONT]*

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Tahoma, Calibri, Geneva, sans-serif]Beentrying for hours to post, but the ddos attack has had the site superslow for me today.[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Tahoma, Calibri, Geneva, sans-serif]Finallygot a connect, sup brothers, today was the first day of the diet asscheduled. Official starting weight is 303lbs @fat%.[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Tahoma, Calibri, Geneva, sans-serif]Noworkout today, so limited the diet to 2250 calories.[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Tahoma, Calibri, Geneva, sans-serif]Fats:146g[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Tahoma, Calibri, Geneva, sans-serif]netCarbs:16g[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Tahoma, Calibri, Geneva, sans-serif]Protein:222g[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Tahoma, Calibri, Geneva, sans-serif]Nottoo much to report today, just working on hittin ketosis this firstweek. Would be easier with some insulin, but I don't have any anddon't want to buy an entire vial or pen at the pharmacy to only use afew iu's.[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Tahoma, Calibri, Geneva, sans-serif]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/FONT]


----------



## Adrenolin (Jan 4, 2021)

Site finally working. Let me repost that so it's readable.


----------



## Adrenolin (Jan 4, 2021)

*Day 1: ​01/03/2021*

Been trying for hours to post, but the ddos attack has had the site super slow for me today.

Finally got a connect, sup brothers, today was the first day of the diet as scheduled. Official starting weight is 303lbs @fat%.

No workout today, so limited the diet to 2250 calories.

Fats:146g
netCarbs:16g
Protein:222g

Not too much to report today, just working on hittin ketosis this first week. Would be easier with some insulin, but I don't have any and don't want to buy an entire vial or pen at the pharmacy to only use a few iu's.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Jan 4, 2021)

You got this bro I’m rooting for you. Seems like your well educated on this shit and seems like your ready so. I nothing to it but to do it. 

It’s getting easier for me as every day passes by good to see a lot of people keeping logs keeping an eye out on everyone’s hope we all get to where we wanna be.


----------



## Adrenolin (Jan 4, 2021)

Here's the diet I used last year to do a 10wk recomp, pretty much held 268 all the way through whilst getting leaner. I'll be using a similar diet, albeit a little less calories as I expect my tdee to be less than it was last year.. unfortunately won't be able to have the yummy bagel until I start the test/mast/tren.. but I plan to have my body very adapted to utilizing fat by then so holding keto with the increased carb intake on workout days shouldn't be an issue 3mos from now.



> Meal 1 @ 2pm
> 1 Whole wheat Bagel (235cals; 2g Fat, 43g Carbs, 11g Protein) TRAINING DAYS ONLY
> 3 Jumbo Eggs (240cals; 15g Fat, 3g Carbs, 24g Protein)
> 2tbsp Butter (120cals; 12g Fat)
> ...


----------



## PZT (Jan 5, 2021)

Adrenolin said:


> Here's the diet I used last year to do a 10wk recomp, pretty much held 268 all the way through whilst getting leaner. I'll be using a similar diet, albeit a little less calories as I expect my tdee to be less than it was last year.. unfortunately won't be able to have the yummy bagel until I start the test/mast/tren.. but I plan to have my body very adapted to utilizing fat by then so holding keto with the increased carb intake on workout days shouldn't be an issue 3mos from now.



did you use to be on PHF?


----------



## Adrenolin (Jan 6, 2021)

PZT said:


> did you use to be on PHF?



Yep, a long time ago.. didn't phf shutdown in like 2011 or so?


----------



## Adrenolin (Jan 8, 2021)

*Day 5: 01/07/21*

Dropped 4lbs of water weight and shit so far, weighed in at 299 this morning. I believe I'm teetering on ketosis now, I'll test it at the 10 day mark. Still slowly working back into the weights, no squat rack here, so I haven't squatted anything more than 225 since I have to clean and press it just to get into position. Chest is still sore from several days ago using 137lbs with the sts bar.

Chaffles for breakfast today
3 eggs
4oz sharp cheddar
4oz mozzarella

Lazy lunch today
1.5lbs of salted bacon

Dinner
2x 6oz cheese burgers, no bun
2x 7oz flat iron steaks
1lb of fire grilled asparagus 

We'll call this a cheat day.. it was about 4k calories with 300g protein as well as 300g from fat lolol


----------



## Jin (Jan 8, 2021)

Chaffles??


----------



## Adrenolin (Jan 8, 2021)

Jin said:


> Chaffles??


Cheese-egg mix fried up in a waffle iron


----------



## Trump (Jan 8, 2021)

a posh omelette 



Adrenolin said:


> Cheese-egg mix fried up in a waffle iron


----------



## Adrenolin (Jan 11, 2021)

Week 1 is down. 

I was definitely hitting ketosis in the latter half of the weak.. sweat started stinking more, breath smelled like hot garbage, and my piss smelled like buttery popcorn. lol I got a bottle of mk677 in the mail yesterday and took some around 3pm.. fucckking disgusting! Took a while to get rid of the taste, and then I felt like I was going to die of starvation.. it was aweful.. definitely cannot diet on the mk677, I thought I'd be strong enough to withstand it but, nope it kicked my ass.. I was too damn hungry to be on a diet. We ended up getting a large costco pizza for a end of week cheat meal, I think my wife needed it as well. She's never really dieted before, and she's trying to do this with me. She gave up her 5 sodas a day and daily diet of tasty cakes and chocolate cold turkey. I know she been a little miserable lol

End of Week 1, down to 298lbs from 303.

Calorie/Macro Averages
Calories 2750
Fats 185
Carbs 70
Protein 200

Today is Day 8. No more MK677. Just got home from work.. about to hit some chest and arms.


----------



## Adrenolin (Jan 11, 2021)

Still going light and taking it slow

DB Rear Delt Flyes
30 x 30
30 x 30
30 x 30

Incline Bench (sts bar)
137 x 10 (10 sets)

EZ Pullovers (elbows flared to help hit chest a little more)
135 x 10
135 x 10
135 x 10

EZ Curls
90 x 15
105 x 15
115 x 15
125 x 15
135 x 12

-Super-Set-

EZ Skull Crushers
90 x 20
105 x 20
115 x 20
125 x 20
135 x 20


Was starving after the workout, had to make me a peanut butter and mayo sandwich. Unfortunately didn't have any bananas to throw on there.


----------



## Straight30weight (Jan 11, 2021)

What was the purpose of the MK?

I'm unfamiliar with it


----------



## Adrenolin (Jan 11, 2021)

Straight30weight said:


> What was the purpose of the MK?
> 
> I'm unfamiliar with it



It's a growth hormone secretagogue.  Makes you produce extra igf, and keeps you really full (not appetite wise,  lol makes you stupid hungry). I've used it a few times capped, this time I got an unflavored research chem and it's nasty. Works well for bulking, thought I'd be strong enough to control the hunger on my cut, but I wasn't even close.  Lol

I'd compare 25mg mk-677 to about 4iu of hGH.


----------



## Trump (Jan 11, 2021)

can they be stacked together mk and hgh?



Adrenolin said:


> It's a growth hormone secretagogue.  Makes you produce extra igf, and keeps you really full (not appetite wise,  lol makes you stupid hungry). I've used it a few times capped, this time I got an unflavored research chem and it's nasty. Works well for bulking, thought I'd be strong enough to control the hunger on my cut, but I wasn't even close.  Lol
> 
> I'd compare 25mg mk-677 to about 4iu of hGH.


----------



## Protax (Jan 11, 2021)

Adrenolin said:


> Even after over 10yrs, I really hate needles



Feel you on this. Can't even use them at the dentist. Luckily haven't been injured much either, so have only had to get stitched up once in my lifetime so far. And even then I demanded the doctor to start stitching without the shot first. Realized that was a stupid idea and had to man up for a shot after all lol.


----------



## PZT (Jan 11, 2021)

Adrenolin said:


> Yep, a long time ago.. didn't phf shutdown in like 2011 or so?



yeah and everyone went to modern fitness forum


----------



## Adrenolin (Jan 16, 2021)

Trump said:


> can they be stacked together mk and hgh?


I believe it could, but I'm not 100% certain. I believe mk makes your body release more of it's own production of gh. I don't see why you couldn't dose exogenous gh on top of that if side effects are not an issue.


PZT said:


> yeah and everyone went to modern fitness forum


I remember that, but don't remember that forum lasting all that long.. a year or 2.


----------



## Adrenolin (Jan 16, 2021)

*Day 13* - *01/15/2021*

Still chuggin along with the diet. My wife will be taking a cheat meal tomorrow, while I will be sticking to the diet. Weighed in at 295.7lbs this morning (down another 2.3lbs from last week) and took an 3x average 7pt caliper body fat test @ 24.15%. 

Did 5 sets of 10 with 137lbs on the sts bar super-setted with bent over rows and rear delt flyes every single day this week. For those wondering my sts (Strong Theory Systems) bar is a 47lb experimental bar with fat grips that slide across the bar resembling a dumbbell press. A prototype and the 2.0 (current version) were given to me to test about 7yrs ago, and I still use it now. 
https://www.strongtheorysystems.com/


----------



## Adrenolin (Jan 16, 2021)

Adrenolin said:


> *Day 13* - *01/15/2021*
> 
> Still chuggin along with the diet. My wife will be taking a cheat meal tomorrow, while I will be sticking to the diet. Weighed in at 295.7lbs this morning (down another 2.3lbs from last week) and took an 3x average 7pt caliper body fat test @ 24.15%.
> 
> ...


added some starting measurements to my profile so might as well tag them here in the log as well

Currently as of Jan 15th 2021
32yo
6'2
295.7lbs
24.15% Body Fat

57" Shoulders
49" Chest
18" Arms (flexed; no pump)
15" Forearms (arm extended)
44.5" Waist
31" Thunder thighs
18 5/8" Calves

I'll re-evaluate weight every weekend, body fat every other weekend, and measurements at the middle of every month. In the long term I'd like to see my body fat cut in half, shoulder measurement up to 58", chest up to 52", arms back to 19.5"+, forearms back to 16.5", waist back down to 34", thighs down to 28" (cause chaffing sucks), and calves up to 20"


----------



## Jin (Jan 16, 2021)

Would you say you are a high responder to aas?


----------



## Adrenolin (Jan 16, 2021)

Jin said:


> Would you say you are a high responder to aas?


Ya I respond pretty well... the biggest factor for me is staying diligent in the kitchen and dedicated and consistent in the gym. I lost 1.5" off the waist since the start, I was at a whopping 46" waist around new years. Had never had a waist over 40" in the past even weighing 326 in the past.. so I think my time off the trt had some bad effects.. I won't be doing that again. lol I haven't done any intense cardio yet (just walking), and don't intend on adding any until dieting starts stalling out. I expect I'll start seeing a 4pk once I get down to about 16%, but I don't expect any drastic muscle gains until I change gears and stop cutting.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Jan 16, 2021)

Adrenolin said:


> Was starving after the workout, had to make me a peanut butter and mayo sandwich. Unfortunately didn't have any bananas to throw on there.



Dear god man. Peanut butter and mayo :32 (6):


----------



## Adrenolin (Jan 16, 2021)

FlyingPapaya said:


> Dear god man. Peanut butter and mayo :32 (6):



Weird sandwhich... I know.  Lol It was something disgusting I saw on facebook a several years ago,  but curiosity got to me and I not only ended up trying it, but loving it as well! It's even better if you throw some sliced bananas in there...


----------



## PZT (Jan 18, 2021)

Adrenolin said:


> Ya I respond pretty well... the biggest factor for me is staying diligent in the kitchen and dedicated and consistent in the gym. I lost 1.5" off the waist since the start, I was at a whopping 46" waist around new years. Had never had a waist over 40" in the past even weighing 326 in the past.. so I think my time off the trt had some bad effects.. I won't be doing that again. lol I haven't done any intense cardio yet (just walking), and don't intend on adding any until dieting starts stalling out. I expect I'll start seeing a 4pk once I get down to about 16%, but I don't expect any drastic muscle gains until I change gears and stop cutting.



from what I rember back in the day youd get out of shape, do keto and be jacked in like a week. lol


----------



## PZT (Jan 18, 2021)

Adrenolin said:


> I believe it could, but I'm not 100% certain. I believe mk makes your body release more of it's own production of gh. I don't see why you couldn't dose exogenous gh on top of that if side effects are not an issue.
> 
> I remember that, but don't remember that forum lasting all that long.. a year or 2.



yes and some went back to phf later but it died off in about the same amount of time. When I found this forum I went back to phf to see if it was active and it was not. But now I can not even get the site to come up. I wanted to see what my macro break down was lol


----------



## Adrenolin (Jan 18, 2021)

PZT said:


> from what I rember back in the day youd get out of shape, do keto and be jacked in like a week. lol


lol Unfortunately I'm clearly still stuck in that cycle. I like sugar and alcohol and over indulging too much. Moderation is hard for me. lol And it may seem like a week to you but dieting feels like an eternity to me, where as the whole getting fat part I can do in 3mos no problem. I'm gonna try to stick to the keto thing introducing carbs once or twice a week for as long as I can. Maybe I can finally break the stupid cycle I've gotten stuck in.


----------



## PZT (Jan 19, 2021)

Adrenolin said:


> lol Unfortunately I'm clearly still stuck in that cycle. I like sugar and alcohol and over indulging too much. Moderation is hard for me. lol And it may seem like a week to you but dieting feels like an eternity to me, where as the whole getting fat part I can do in 3mos no problem. I'm gonna try to stick to the keto thing introducing carbs once or twice a week for as long as I can. Maybe I can finally break the stupid cycle I've gotten stuck in.



right there with you except I have never been able to get the size and condition you have achieved. good luck man.


----------



## Adrenolin (Jan 25, 2021)

*Day 21 - 01/24/21*

Diet has been going well. Weighed in at 288.2 yesterday morning @ 22.2% bodyfat. Today we celebrated my daughter's second birthday.. and even though it was a carb up day, I went way overboard as usual and I cheated my ass off, big time! Won't be doing another carb refeed for 3wks. lol

Breakfast
2 boxes of munchkin donuts - 3850 calories

Lunch
Party Bag Cheddar and Sour Cream ruffles with French Onion Dip - 2950 calories

Dinner (Little Caesars)
2x 3 Meat Treat Pizzas 
1x Italian Cheese Bread
- 8300 calories

That's about 15,000 calories right there not including my kids chicken nuggets and french fries they didn't finish for lunch, nor the cake, ice cream, beer, or shots. I'll probably have to go on a 5-10+ mile fasted walk tomorrow morning, and likely every day this next week to get back into a deficit.. but currently at this point I still say it was worth it!


----------



## Trump (Jan 25, 2021)

Now that’s how you do a cheat day


----------



## CJ (Jan 25, 2021)

Adrenolin said:


> *Day 21 - 01/24/21*
> 
> Diet has been going well. Weighed in at 288.2 yesterday morning @ 22.2% bodyfat. Today we celebrated my daughter's second birthday.. and even though it was a carb up day, I went way overboard as usual and I cheated my ass off, big time! Won't be doing another carb refeed for 3wks. lol
> 
> ...



Impressive sir!!!   :32 (6):


----------



## Adrenolin (Jan 25, 2021)

Trump said:


> Now that’s how you do a cheat day





CJ275 said:


> Impressive sir!!!   :32 (6):



Lol stepped on the scale this morning and weighed 298.4, back down to 294.9 after I shit a mountain. 

Did 5 fasted laps around our rock quarry, about 5mi in 1hr 25min before I got called in to work. 

Introducing some intermittent fasting this week, to help speed myself back to ketosis after yesterday's splurge. No workout today, but will get a fasted one in after my walk tomorrow morning. 

Between 12p and 4p today I ate 
4 sunny eggs with butter
8oz egg whites with half a premier protein rtd
4oz grilled chicken
8oz ribeye
8oz egg whites with half a premier protein rtd
Quarter cup pistachios
Third cup pecans
Also had some coffee and a diet mtn dew

About 1950 calories
14.5g netCarbs
175g Protein
132g Fat

Now I'm fasting till noon tomorrow. I'll retest a keto strip on wednesday to see if I'm producing any ketones again.


----------



## Tiny (Jan 25, 2021)

Adrenolin said:


> *Day 21 - 01/24/21*
> 
> Diet has been going well. Weighed in at 288.2 yesterday morning @ 22.2% bodyfat. Today we celebrated my daughter's second birthday.. and even though it was a carb up day, I went way overboard as usual and I cheated my ass off, big time! Won't be doing another carb refeed for 3wks. lol
> 
> ...




Bro, how many donuts are in a box you monster? This is well far enough past gross to become impressive. 
I'm going to print it out and read it anytime I feel bad about cheat meals

I'm not convinced the kids were done with the nuggets


----------



## Adrenolin (Feb 2, 2021)

Tiny said:


> Bro, how many donuts are in a box you monster? This is well far enough past gross to become impressive.
> I'm going to print it out and read it anytime I feel bad about cheat meals
> 
> I'm not convinced the kids were done with the nuggets


Lol 25 little bite sized munchkins per box. 3 donuts was a serving, 240cals.. but that's a tease. lol


9 days later and I still haven't gotten my weight back down to where it was. Weighed 293.9 this morning. Will post some updated pictures today or tomorrow. Haven't really worked out too much, just what I've posted in this log... just kinda lettin the diet do it's thing until I need to add additional exercise to get the weight moving down.


----------



## Adrenolin (Feb 7, 2021)

*Day 34 - 02/06/21*

Weighing around 298lbs in the mornings now; kinda got the weight going the wrong direction lol but still slowly leaning out though. I decided to give myself till next weekend to post an updated picture, and will remeasure bodyfat percentage at that time as well.

Yesterday, I took my sts bar off the bench and put a regular 1500lb rated bar on there. Did 100 strict reps with just the bar, zero weight - to refamiliarize the technique and bar path, and to just give the chest a slight warm up/stretch. Today I finally hit a few reps on some flat bench.. first time in about 6mos. Initial lift off felt pretty heavy, but crankin out a few reps overall didn't feel too bad.. especially being in a caloric deficit.

235x10 to warm up
285x5
Meant to go up to 335, but forgot to add the weight lol and did another set of 285x5
285x5
285x5
285x5

That was it... short, sweet, simple 25min workout. Will give a few days rest and hit it again...curious to see if I can do 315x10. Gotta get a few of these lifts up so I can really make use of this upcoming cycle in April.


----------



## Jin (Feb 7, 2021)

Your inherent strength is as nasty as your current physique. UNFAIR!!!!!!

:32 (15):


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Feb 7, 2021)

Jin said:


> Your inherent strength is as nasty as your current physique. UNFAIR!!!!!!
> 
> :32 (15):



I know I was totally annoyed this dude is so strong just getting back at it Lol

Keep it up Adrenolin! Good job dude.


----------



## Adrenolin (Feb 10, 2021)

Lol thanks guys

Been staying true to the diet lately.  200-240g protein, minimal carbs,  high fats.. planning on supplementing some caprylic acid (MCT-C8) with every meal starting next week. Weighed 293.1 today, but what I particularly wanted to note is how ****ing sore I am in my quads, and even more so my glutes from playing a few hours of Pistol Whip on my wife's Virtual Reality Oculus console. Wow! So ya, as I mentioned in another thread, playing video games has now become my #1 source of cardio! Lol


----------



## Jin (Feb 10, 2021)

“OMG it’s the fat guy that doesn’t know anything!!!”

Cant wait for you to take final form and hope that dude stays around to see it. 

Get it bro. You’ve had enough fun. Put on a clinic for the rest of us.


----------



## Adrenolin (Feb 14, 2021)

Jin said:


> “OMG it’s the fat guy that doesn’t know anything!!!”
> 
> Cant wait for you to take final form and hope that dude stays around to see it.
> 
> Get it bro. You’ve had enough fun. Put on a clinic for the rest of us.



I'll have to message him on PM and tell him to get his ass back over here. Lol

This week has been really hectic.. 6 of my coworkers are facing termination on the grounds of trust/honesty, so I've been covering 14hr shifts almost daily this past week, even at work now. Today is exactly the 6wk mark, I owe some pics and updated weight and bodyfat but just haven't had the time to get it done. Maybe wednesday I'll be able to post something. 

I've been eating 12-16oz chicken a day, 6oz tuna or salmon, 16oz of pasteurized whites mixed with a premier rtd etc diet has been going well.. but I need to find a solid replacement for that 50grams of protein in the egg whites... 750mg sodium is a little beyond what Id like to be ingesting for a single food item.

Here's a Nutritional Average of my last week
https://ibb.co/26vMNxq

Here's today
https://ibb.co/3hmhBhN


----------



## Jin (Feb 14, 2021)

Adrenolin said:


> I'll have to message him on PM and tell him to get his ass back over here. Lol
> 
> This week has been really hectic.. 6 of my coworkers are facing termination on the grounds of trust/honesty, so I've been covering 14hr shifts almost daily this past week, even at work now. Today is exactly the 6wk mark, I owe some pics and updated weight and bodyfat but just haven't had the time to get it done. Maybe wednesday I'll be able to post something.
> 
> ...




Sounds like work has an interesting policy. 

We had an honor code in college. Cheating, stealing, big lies, even writing bad checks in bad faith would get you a trial and most likely kicked out of school. 

Can you share your employers policy and give us some details on why your coworkers are facing “trust/honesty” issues as opposed to something more mainstream sounding?


----------



## Adrenolin (Feb 14, 2021)

Jin said:


> Sounds like work has an interesting policy.
> 
> We had an honor code in college. Cheating, stealing, big lies, even writing bad checks in bad faith would get you a trial and most likely kicked out of school.
> 
> Can you share your employers policy and give us some details on why your coworkers are facing “trust/honesty” issues as opposed to something more mainstream sounding?



Basically putting in timecards for hours not worked.. the railroad has unions that's why they aren't outright terminated/fired. They'll have to go to a trial to determine their guilt or innocence. But I already know for a fact all of them are guilty and there's cameras everywhere I'm sure that Amtrak (my company) already has video evidence of them leaving the property several hours before their shifts were over. 

I get paid too well and have my family to consider to be doing that dumb shit. A 14hr day pays almost $700. I dont want to see anyone get fired, but I don't think they have good chances. They office of inspector generals (ceo chair etc) don't want to negotiate with the union at all on this. They want a strong example... I'll continue to hope for the best for all of them knowing they have families and children to support of their own...


----------



## DEADlifter (Feb 14, 2021)

That sucks that you're having to pick up the slack, bud.  

Stealing time never works for long.  Dumb asses.


----------



## Adrenolin (Feb 14, 2021)

DEADlifter said:


> That sucks that you're having to pick up the slack, bud.
> 
> Stealing time never works for long.  Dumb asses.


The extra pay will be nice.. gotta look at the positives. I'll celebrate Valentine's day when I have a day off and save a ton of money on flowers and chocolate &#55357;&#56834;


----------



## Adrenolin (Feb 17, 2021)

Still no days off yet.. constant grind. But staying true to the diet. Weighed in at 291.5 right after breakfast this morning. Work has me in a hotel for the supposed ice storm heading for the east coast tonight/tomorrow. Haven't been able to get any workouts in since the last workout I posted here.

Here's a picture from about 8yrs ago... pretty much the weight and conditioning I'm aiming to get back to. 225-230lbs


----------

